# Barbie



## Lili (Jun 18, 2011)

Alright girls and boys, you remember Barbie.  The movies, I mean.  How there was Nutcracker, Rapunzel, Swan Lake, Mariposa and all that shit.  I forgot all about it until someone in the pony thread reminded me of it.  So, anyways, I just wanted to know if anyone remembers the movies and what you thought about them.  Rapunzel and Nutcracker were my two favorites.  And the Nutcracker had TIM CURRY OMJESUS.


----------



## RosesBones (Jun 18, 2011)

Given the level of disdain I show for Barbie and anything related to her now, I am somewhat ashamed to say that, as a very little girl, I rather loved some of those movies. It's been ages since I thought about them, but now that I think about it my favorites were also Rapunzel and Nutcracker. Maybe Swan Lake too; like I said, it's been ages since I thought about it. I am also somewhat ashamed to say that, were I to watch these movies, I would probably still love them, if only for their massive nostalgia value.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 28, 2011)

Whenever I went into a little girl's room when I myself was a young lad, I was always shocked and confused by the pile of naked plastic women on the floor. 

:/


----------



## Adriane (Jun 28, 2011)

The first few movies were really good, I thought. Good voice acting, interesting characters, albeit animation was somewhat iffy. Series took a nosedive after Princess and the Pauper, though. My favourite was probably Rapunzel or P&tP; even Dad liked the Nutcracker.

Also Blastoise did you read the OP at all.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, but I can't relate to any of that, so. I just put down what the word 'Barbie' brings up in my head.

I do remember that there were cats in one of them, and a really Dragon Tales-esque dragon in another.


----------



## voltianqueen (Jul 3, 2011)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Whenever I went into a little girl's room when I myself was a young lad, I was always shocked and confused by the pile of naked plastic women on the floor.
> 
> :/


That made me laugh out loud :V It's very true! I was never very interested in Barbies myself, but I have three little sisters, so...there's a whole bin of naked plastic women at my house!

I think I watched the Rapunzel movie and Swan Lake. Rapunzel had the dragon in it, right?


----------



## Zapi (Jul 3, 2011)

I was never into Barbies or anything when I was little, and I don't have little sisters, sooo...yeah. :/ I did watch some Barbie movie at a friend's house when I was little, but I can't be bothered to remember which one.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 3, 2011)

I wasn't ever much of a Barbie person and I never saw the movies but my best friend and I discovered Nutcracker at her mountain house last weekend and brought it back home so we could watch it. :V We still have yet to do so but


----------

